# Dakota my German Shepherd/Labrador Retreiver mix.



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Grah! I had this typed out but I accidentally left this page.lol

So time to drown you in pictures of my boy Dakota, he is a 17 month old German Shepherd/Labrador Retreiver mix. I love him to pieces, he has been so awesome!

If you can't tell, he is kept very busy! I try to keep him in the best shape possible!








































































































































































Sorry if I flooded y'all!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

That is a good looking dog! Great photos, thanks


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

His Halloween costume!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you for the nice comment!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

You're welcome!
Looks like he keeps you busy. I really like his coloring. He is stunning :wub:


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

he is amazingly beautiful!! my goodness,, im jealous hahah  you must be proud he looks in amazing shape and looks like an amazing dog!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Love the water shots that boy sure gets some air before the big plunge,lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow!


----------



## fatmit1 (Nov 1, 2010)

I love his flying ears, they make him look so wild in the action shots.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I love his face in the water jumping one


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Awwww Thank you everyone! We appriceate the comments!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

What a neat looking dog!! He looks like he spends a lot of time flying through the air! I love those flirt pole pictures.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

He is COOOOOL!!!! I love the coloring! He's got a nice life with you, he looks like a fun dog. I had to laugh at the bathtub picture. I just gave my two a bath the other day and from the whining and dejected looks I got, you would have thought I was washing them with acid.

Thanks for showing off your baby!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, did Dakota ever hit the perfect home jackpot when he landed with you!! He sure looks like a FUN dog with tons of personality! Congrats for doing such a great job with him.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Great pics!! I love the one where she's in the bath hahaha 
My puppy's name is Dakoda


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I love the bathroom shot too, I have a before and after one. Before the water he looks happy and after he looks as though I just ruined his day.(he goes crazy once the bath is over)
Thank you! It is nice hearing that, I try to get him into a lot of sports to keep him active. He is currently in dock jumping, won his first competition, we start lure coursing this Saturday. And more, agility in spring, working towards obedience and weight pulling. 
In fact we were working on his down from a heel last night, he caught on super quick! I couldn't of asked for a better dog.

As for the character, he hates doing nothing. If I am trying to do homework he will sit next to me and watch me, if I don't pay attention to him he will bark. If I continue to ignore him he will go and grab something in the house that he KNOWs he is not suppose to touch, and start shaking it. Definitely not the dog for an impatient person. lol
He is going to hate winter.


----------

